# turbo and lower compression.. please advise



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I've done some research and noticed that most people who turbo their ka24de install lower compression pistons (8:1) and connecting rods.. what is stock compression for ka24de and how boost will it handle without having to do internal work? I've also noticed that lower compression on US sr20 isn't a necessary procedure under 400hp.. are my observations correct or is my sample size too small to tell?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

A stock KA24DE can take about 22psi of boost before you start lifting headgaskets and hurting stiff. If you're choosing between the KA24DE and the SR20DET, I would definitely boost the KA24DE before dumping wods of cash into a smaller displacement motor. Fuel management is the key to the KA's success! BE cheap and you'll pop them all day. My sig says it all.........


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

boost_boy: gotta correct ya on what a stock KA can take under pressure. A stock KA on a Stage 1 program is max'ed out at 10psi before blowing stuff. I agree with ya 100% about turbo'ing a KA over an SR in terms of displacement, you'll have more motor to work with.

By Nature: On a 1st and 2nd gen Altima, stock compression is 9.2:1, and most Alty turbo owners go with 8.5:1 c/r and used forged rods for a turbo program. Dont know the SR motor that well, but I'm learning!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> boost_boy: gotta correct ya on what a stock KA can take under pressure. A stock KA on a Stage 1 program is max'ed out at 10psi before blowing stuff.


 Most of the guys I'm associated with are doing better than 20psi on their stock KA's. Don't get me wrong though, I've seen alot of pistons and headgaskets get changed, but that's the average. I would say you're theoretically correct in terms of safety of the motor.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *Most of the guys I'm associated with are doing better than 20psi on their stock KA's.*


 BYP guys?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There's only two that are from BYP and only one is running! The others are just people I know and who appreciates their KA24's.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

quick ?, how heavy is a KA motor with its AL head and IRON block?

20psi! on what turbo and what management?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *There's only two that are from BYP and only one is running! The others are just people I know and who appreciates their KA24's. *


 I'm assuming these guys you know are pimpin' 240's?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> *quick ?, how heavy is a KA motor with its AL head and IRON block?*
> 
> 
> > about 600 lbs
> ...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> how heavy is a KA motor with its AL head and IRON block?


 It's around 358lbs, not 600 as that will be heavier than a V8.


> 20psi! on what turbo and what management?


 T3/T04E/T04 they all vary and as far as management some continues to play with JWT programmed computers and others use standalones.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Oops! you're right, good catch dude! I was quoting the engine and tranny (accessories still attached). I shoulda had a V8


----------

